# Not EMS'y, but funny



## imurphy (Feb 10, 2009)

Top Ten Live TV Freudian Slip Ups!!


----------



## jochi1543 (Feb 10, 2009)

LOL @ "he's climbed the highest mountain, but he's gay"


----------

